# Changing iPhone name



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I was thinking about what would happen if an iPhone that is paired as a key, and for media playback/phone had it's name changed. For instance if the name of the iPhone was Gary's iPhone and it was then changed to Jim, would that impact the interaction between the car and the phone so that the phone couldn't be used as a key or attach to play media?

Is anyone willing to test this?

Thanks.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was thinking about what would happen if an iPhone that is paired as a key, and for media playback/phone had it's name changed. For instance if the name of the iPhone was Gary's iPhone and it was then changed to Jim, would that impact the interaction between the car and the phone so that the phone couldn't be used as a key or attach to play media?
> 
> ...


I don't have a car to test with yet, but likely nothing will happen. Bluetooth just like IP has a real addresses hidden in layers beneath the names. I'm sure those numbers (Mac address) are what are stored and paired with the car. My bet is on an iPhone name change has no impact. Also changing the name of the phone shouldn't make the app itself stop working or have. a change in behavior, so should be a simple test and no impact.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

GDN said:


> I don't have a car to test with yet, but likely nothing will happen. Bluetooth just like IP has a real addresses hidden in layers beneath the names. I'm sure those numbers (Mac address) are what are stored and paired with the car. My bet is on an iPhone name change has no impact. Also changing the name of the phone shouldn't make the app itself stop working or have. a change in behavior, so should be a simple test and no impact.


Thanks for the input. That makes sense and I hope you're right. If anyone is willing to test it, keep us posted!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I can test, but agree with @GDN that likely nothing will happen as the device and car are paired, so it would just see the new name.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can test, but agree with @GDN that likely nothing will happen as the device and car are paired, so it would just see the new name.


 Sweet! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> Sweet! Let me know how it goes!


Will test later tomorrow (my car should be ready at the service center). Alternatively, I can test in the morning with my loaner Model S...


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was thinking about what would happen if an iPhone that is paired as a key, and for media playback/phone had it's name changed. For instance if the name of the iPhone was Gary's iPhone and it was then changed to Jim, would that impact the interaction between the car and the phone so that the phone couldn't be used as a key or attach to play media?
> 
> ...


Just tested this. The only difference was the phone name changed on the display, but other than that it didn't have any problems, car connected normally and I could use the app just fine. No request for a reset/repair.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Maevra said:


> Just tested this. The only difference was the phone name changed on the display, but other than that it didn't have any problems, car connected normally and I could use the app just fine. No request for a reset/repair.


Awesome! Great news, thank you for trying this.


----------



## MV92618 (Apr 12, 2018)

Once you change the name, you’ll end up multiple phone keys in your car’s setting. To delete old phone key, the car key(card) to do so.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

MV92618 said:


> Once you change the name, you'll end up multiple phone keys in your car's setting. To delete old phone key, the car key(card) to do so.


 Thank you for the information. Is it easy to tell which is the new phone key and which is the old phone key?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> Thank you for the information. Is it easy to tell which is the new phone key and which is the old phone key?


No, but it's easy enough to delete them all and add the phone key back in a matter of 2 seconds.


----------



## MV92618 (Apr 12, 2018)

TrickorDevice said:


> Thank you for the information. Is it easy to tell which is the new phone key and which is the old phone key?


Yes. The active phone key is the one with the updated iPhone name. The older ones would be below that one.


----------

